# For those using Co2 mist method



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

For people that are using the mist method, are you getting even misting throughout the tank? Are you using spray bars? It seems the way I have my tank setup, the mist only gets to the plants on the right side of the tank. You can see noticeably more pearling on the plants on the right. Maybe I have the diffuser sitting too low on the tank? Are you blasting the tank with a bunch of current?

Left side of my tank (away from diffuser)









right side of my tank (near diffuser)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

When using the diffuser, you have to have you filter out flow and inflow like Gregs picture above in order to get even co2 amount throughout the tank. The CO2 diffuser would be placed about the middle of the tank with the outflow spraying directly at it on the opposite side. That way your co2 will get all over place, which is what you want. If you look closely at Amano's tanks, he uses this method.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I have my diffuser placed directly in the outflow of my filter, and an added powerhead that ultimate creates a circle path in terms of water movement. I've had lots of pearling on all my plants, but like you, it seems that the plants closest to the diffuser gets the most. Also, I have a few stems of Rotala sp. 'Green' closest to the diffuser and it pearls the most just like yours does, so it might be dependant on the plant's growth rates also.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

ADA's method is to mount the diffuser opposite of the outflow on the opposite side, about half way up.

Funny how I made diagrams like that about a year ago and was blasted for them over at "some other" forum, now the exact same diagrams are on Greg's site and accepted.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

whats the red plant?


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

While waiting for IUknown to answer, I'm going to guess _rotala macrandra 'narrow'_.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's either Ludwigia brevipes or arcuata. I'd guess arcuata.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Salt said:


> ADA's method ....


Seriously!!!

Why is this called mist method? It should be called amano method. He has been doing it like this since the beginning. A couple months ago somebody from america calls it the mist method and now everyone is ga ga for it. Next thing we will see is that excess nutrients DO cause algae. I am american, and i say they do.....should i call it the excess anything causes problems method? Maybe if i had a bigger mouth piece, it might catch on.:der:

Oh, and i am not ranting about the people who call it that, just the people who think they invented it and dont admit that amano "has been doing it for years" and he was right all along.

jB


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

AaronT said:


> It's either Ludwigia brevipes or arcuata. I'd guess arcuata.


Count me in on arcuata


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Jason Baliban said:


> Seriously!!!
> 
> Why is this called mist method? It should be called amano method. He has been doing it like this since the beginning. A couple months ago somebody from america calls it the mist method and now everyone is ga ga for it. Next thing we will see is that excess nutrients DO cause algae. I am american, and i say they do.....should i call it the excess anything causes problems method? Maybe if i had a bigger mouth piece, it might catch on.:der:
> 
> ...


Lol! 
The Dutch were at it longer and pioneered lots of ideas but seriously Amano's the father of CO2 injection IMHO.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

so whats the plant greg, were excited to know


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Iunknown=greg 

Tank belongs to greg.  

I remember Greg mentioning it but the name escapes me at the moment. Hopefully he will stop by and enlighten us.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I think Salt got it, rotala macrandra 'narrow'. Although I've had arcuata in the tank before, so don't know for sure. This one gets green at some points, don't remember having that problem with arcuata (more of a rotala thing?). Still playing around with the plant, have not got it as red as the acruata. And I'm still learning how to trim it.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Stan;

I thought Kaspar Horst and Horst Kipper were considered the fathers of CO2 injection with the creation of Dupla and publishing "The Optimum Aquarium" back in 1978?

Cheers.
Jim


----------

